# Is Steve Kerr a future Hall-of-Famer



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I think you can make a case for it. He has made an impact on the game. Every team now searches for gun slinger they can bring off the bench and keep the defense honest.

I say yes, because he has changed the game somewhat.

4 NBA champions on different teams

Has the highest career 3PT-FG percentage in NBA history with a .459 mark (677-1,475) 

Also holds the NBA mark for the highest single-season 3-PT FG percentage, hitting .524 (89-170) during the 1994-95 season.

Won the 1997 Long Distance Shootout.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

no.

for all the right reasons .

STuart


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

Hmm. On one hand, you make some pretty good points. On the other hand, you have to be smoking crack.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Steve Kerr !!! lets first worry about Joe Dumars making the hall...


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brad-z</b>!
> Hmm. On one hand, you make some pretty good points. On the other hand, you have to be smoking crack.


I second the smoking crack thing.

STuart


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Can you think of a bench player that has impacted the game as much*

You can't win the NBA championship without a 3 point specialists
today. Unless you have a few starters that can hit the 3 on a consistent basis.

No insults here. Steve Kerr is like the DH of baseball and now every team wants one on their bench.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Can you think of a bench player that has impacted the game as much*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> You can't win the NBA championship without a 3 point specialists
> today. Unless you have a few starters that can hit the 3 on a consistent basis.
> 
> No insults here. Steve Kerr is like the DH of baseball and now every team wants one on their bench.



So, are you saying the Bulls wouldn't have won their championships without Kerr?? This is absurd! 

Should Jack Haley make the Hall of Fame? You know, Dennis Rodman was a major factor in the Bulls late championships, and Haley helped keep Rodman under control, so throw him in the hall!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I think John Salley should be in the HoF. Look how many championships he's won. His cheerleading skills are on the benched is incredible and rival that of Mark Madsen.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Can you think of a bench player that has impacted the game as much*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> You can't win the NBA championship without a 3 point specialists
> today. Unless you have a few starters that can hit the 3 on a consistent basis.
> 
> No insults here. Steve Kerr is like the DH of baseball and now every team wants one on their bench.


Thats the key word right there= "specialist" HOF should be reserved to all around great players not specialists. Kerr was a great role player but cmon give me a break no way on the hall of fame.

am a Kerr fan though


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Steve Kerr will get the recognition he deserves: being known as one of the best 3pt specialists ever. He is far from a Hall of Famer, though.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Kerr will not make the Hall. If Detlef won't make it, Kerr won't.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

This hall of fame talk has gone too far!

The HOF is for LEGENDS. IMMORTALS. Superstars who changed the game. Those who left an indellible mark...

Bird 
Magic
Jordan

Malone
Stockton
Isiah
Hakeem
Shaq

are peope who represent the NBA brand of basketball who are locks for the HOF.

Some people saw that Drazen Petrovic made the HOF, looked as his NBA stats and then began to expand the criteria for making it to Springfield. Petro is not in the hall because of the NBA. His impact and legend goes way beyond the courts of David Stern's league.

NBAers who are on the brink should have made a minimum of four or five All Star games.

Guys like:

Mullin - who will be given more consideration due to his All American career at St. Johns
Dumars
Kevin Johnson
James Worthy
Tom Chambers

All if these guys has been ALL NBA at some point in thier careers, and have been considered among the top two or three players at thier position.

If you were never All NBA, if you didn't make at least five all star games, if you didn't change the game.....

you don't deserve to go the hall of fame.

Hitman


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

Heck, Kevin Duckworth should make it then if Kerr does. Duck proved that a tall big man with stubby arms and THE DUCK HOOK could make the all star team and take his team to the finals. Ha ha, I made myself laugh at least. No crack smoking for me. 

Duckworth...


----------



## SikWitIt (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't see him making the HOF anytime soon.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

the biggest problem here is that the whole premise is wrong. kerr didn't change anything. he stepped into a role already established and played even better by paxson. as a matter of fact, hodges backed up paxson, and was as good a shooter as kerr (at least comparable - and anyone who saw him have the greatest performance at the 3 point shootout would concur). trent tucker was on the bulls. the 80's celts had rotating 3 point specialists in wedman and sichting. 

obviously, strictly a 3 point specialist should never make the hall. but if you were even to consider one based on their importance, it wouldn't be kerr.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Kflo*

How many of those guys won 4 championships on two different teams?

None of those guys have come close to the career of Kerr and none had the impact from the 3 point line that Kerr as.

I am no 10 year old here so be make it real.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He's a fabulous shooter, but no...he isn't a Hall of Famer.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

just NO


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

benfica, your advocating for kerr based solely on the fact that he changed the game. but he didn't. the bulls were employing 3 pt specialists for years before kerr stepped into the role. certainly kerr doesn't even deserve mention for the hall based on his on the court production. his career averages of 6 ppg in 18 mpg attest to that. so it must be that he was a pioneer of some sort. but again, he wasn't a pioneer. the bulls didn't discover the role for kerr. it was already there. kerr did it well, but he's no hall of famer, not by a long shot (ha ha). why not bj? danny ainge? byron scott?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Not a chance. Neither will Horace Grant or Robert Horry.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, I too believe that Steve Kerr should make the Hall of Fame. The NCAA Hall of Fame, that is. He was an incredible college player and leader at Arizona, and turned out to be a decent pro.

Trivia question (tricky one). How many of Kerr's teammates at Arizona became professional athletes. How many of those athletes made an all-star team?


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

*If Kerr is an HOF...*

....why not have Charles Elo as an HOFer? Elo has a lot of highlights with MJ


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

what about Mark Price???


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brad-z</b>!
> Hmm. On one hand, you make some pretty good points. On the other hand, you have to be smoking crack.



I agree......crack kills:laugh:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Please no more talk of Kerr being a hall of famer. As mentioned earlier I think that Price is more deserving of consideration and he should actually come up short as well. I do like Kerr however, heckuva player.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Steve Kerr isn't even close to being a hall of famer ,I don't care what premise is used. He just hasn't or is good enough to fit into the criteria at all.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: If Kerr is an HOF...*



> Originally posted by <b>ABC</b>!
> ....why not have Charles Elo as an HOFer? Elo has a lot of highlights with MJ


Craig Elo sucks!


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

Steve Kerr is no HOF.......he can shoot though


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

If this kind of talk keeps up, maybe there's hope of immortalizing Will Purdue after all...


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: If Kerr is an HOF...*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Craig Elo sucks!


i wouldn't say he sucked. he was decent. kerr actually backed him up in cleveland at the beginning of his career.

ehlo's best season he did have 13.6 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 4.6 apg, 1.6 spg for a 42 win team. he was a pretty decent defender too, except of course against jordan. ehlo actually hit some big shots before the "shot on ehlo".

price however, was a great player who could have been hall bound if he didn't get hurt. right up there with kj, hardaway and stockton in his prime.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> benfica, your advocating for kerr based solely on the fact that he changed the game. but he didn't. the bulls were employing 3 pt specialists for years before kerr stepped into the role. certainly kerr doesn't even deserve mention for the hall based on his on the court production. his career averages of 6 ppg in 18 mpg attest to that. so it must be that he was a pioneer of some sort. but again, he wasn't a pioneer. the bulls didn't discover the role for kerr. it was already there. kerr did it well, but he's no hall of famer, not by a long shot (ha ha). why not bj? danny ainge? byron scott?


Exactly, KFLO! Maybe this person has never heard of JOHN Paxson and Craig Hodges and Trent Tucker, who also did spot up 3 point shooting BEFORE Kerr for the first 3 championships for the Bulls. I might also add that Craig Hodges is the only other player (besides Bird) to win the long distance shoot out 3 years in a row....something Kerr has never done, seeing he lost a few times before winning it.

If Kerr made the HOF, they'd have so many other mediocre players who then should get into the HOF. 

Steve Kerr didn't do anything that Sam Jones didn't do for the celtics in the 60s and THAT was a LONG time before Steve Kerr came along.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Kerr HOF for being the best 3pt specialists in the history of the NBA*

There were no 3pt shots during Sam Jones era. Look it
up Steve Kerr has the highest 3 pt percentage..ever

In addition, he made some shots shots during his career.

As a 3pt specialist, no one in the NBA comes close.


----------

